# Dzelži / Hardware >  Lugums palidzet!!!

## manage

Varbut kadam ir lieks kads vecs dadors un manitors.Nevajadzigs.Tagad 
jau vecos labos vienkodolniekus sviez ara.Ludzu uzdaviniet man.Busu 
JUMS PATEICIGS.Apspriedisu dazadus variantus

----------


## olle.bolle

tikai komentars;

savlaik meginaju uzjautat cilvekiem forumos kadu vecu skaitljotaju nolukam pagatavot ruteri: nekaa, cilvji labaak izmet miskastee un veel uzles samazgu pa virsu, lai tik kads cits neizmanto; man zhel atzit, ka nenovidiba cilvekos ir parak stipra!

----------


## Delfins

es ar labprāt vienu gribētu, uz laukiem vajag  ::

----------


## zzz

Tuvu haljavai datoru razhiigaak atrast veiksies bootaa

Piem:

http://boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=102492

Tas ko pashlaik tipiski izmet miskastees ir apmeeram celerons 300-500 Mhz un protams viss kas zemaak, ja kaadam veel taadi antiiki arii.

Ja ar gribeeto "vienkodolnieku" tiek domaats kaut kas virs 1 ghz - tur tomeer iipashnieks veeleesies kaadu naudinju dabuut pretii.

Lietotus 17' CRT monjus var dabuut par kaadu alu vai tml un pashizveshanu.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Ir viens CRT 17 minipēdu ekrānis. Ja pats savāksi, tad neko pretī negribēšu.

----------


## sharps

man ir viens kompiitis, bet bez kastes. BIOSaa tik iekshaa var, bet sisteemu instaleejis gan nesmu. domaaju ka ruuteri vareetu darbinaat. vajadziias gadiijumaa man ir chupinja ar veciem P1 un AMD-K6 prochiem kurus arii var patesteet.

----------


## olle.bolle

man necerēti paveicās!

tā ka forumos neviens nespēj bez atlīdzības atdot datordaļas dažādu iemeslu dēļ (vairumā gadījumu aiz elementāras nenovīdības un/vai mantrausības), liktenis man piespēlēja šādu variantu:

devos vakarā uz Baibas Skrides vijoļkoncertu un netālu no mājvietas pie daudzdzīvokļu nama atkritumu telpas manu skatienu saistīja datora ATX korpuss; pēc pirmā acu uzmetiena kļuva skaidrs, ka ir saturs; rezultāts: CPU Celeron 1.8 Mhz, DFI sistēmplātne, PixelView TV un FM uztvērējs, ddr 333 Mhz / 2x256 mb atmiņa, disket-lasis; protams pats korpuss ar ~300 watt barokli;

nu ko, lieliski; pagatavošu vecajai mātei kompjūteru, lai tiek palūkot Internetu; vai nu par bezvadu rūteri izveidošu;

novēlu arī Jums veiksmes;

es neuzskatu sevi par miskastes lupatlasi; es uzskatu, ka patreizējā sabiedrībā ir sapuvuši savstarpējas izpalīdzības principi; tirgoņi dzenas pēc nepamatotas un vieglas peļņas un cilvēkiem grūž krāmus par nesamērīgu cenu; esmu daudz domājis par notikumu gaitu, bet neizmantošu lieki šo auditoriju;

ata

----------


## Jon

> tā ka forumos neviens nespēj bez atlīdzības atdot datordaļas dažādu iemeslu dēļ (vairumā gadījumu aiz elementāras nenovīdības un/vai mantrausības)
> 
>  es uzskatu, ka patreizējā sabiedrībā ir sapuvuši savstarpējas izpalīdzības principi; tirgoņi dzenas pēc nepamatotas un vieglas peļņas un cilvēkiem grūž krāmus par nesamērīgu cenu; esmu daudz domājis par notikumu gaitu, bet neizmantošu lieki šo auditoriju;


 Nu neesam mēs tādi skauģi un mantrauši. Tikai ir zināma pieredze ar to mantas dalīšanu. Pēc vairākkārtējas sazvanīšanās, laika sakaņošanas, mājās sēdēšanas un gaidīšanas - mantas kārotājs jauneklis pazudis "ar galiem". Tāpat nebūšu pierunājams kādu dzelzi kaut kur piegādāt - laiks, lieki kilometri un degviela, rezultātā jāatstāj pie mistkastes. Pēdējo gan nedrīkst darīt, ja negribam piemēslot mūsu zemi ar kaitīgiem atkritumiem. Parasti mums mājās un garāžās ir daudz vēl darbderīgu lietu, bet ar "atvērto durvju dienu" rīkošanu nekas labs nesanāk. Kā metāldetektoru Māris savus krājumus likvidēja? Tad jau vienkāršāk ar reizi izvest vienu piekabi uz kaitīgo atkritumu savāktuvi. Bet par tām mistkastēm - atzīšos, ka reiz no mistkastes nocēlu antīku radio un vēl vienu izglābu pēdējā brīdī izķerdams no rokām, kas to meta Norbā Alfredovnā. Bet šie aparāti ir ar citu vērtību, kas nepiemīt kompjuteru lūžņām.
P.S. Ceru, ka Baibiņas koncerts sagādāja baudījumu. Man nesanāca, nebija laika.

----------


## Texx

Tu jau nezini vai tas dators nav ar defektiem. Bet nu ir OK. Paveicās. Es pats arī ļoti iespējams savāktu. Bet nu ar tām haļavnajām mantām ir tā, ka ja kaut kam ir vērtība, tad kādēļ man par brīvu atdot, tikai tādēļ, ka viens mani sauc par mantrausi? Tā nav Ok attieksme. Ok būtu:  "eu veči kādam nav kāds lieks vecs dators, savākšu par šokolādi vai aliņu."

----------


## andrievs

Speciāli Oliņ-boliņam!!!
Pazīstu vienu vīru, kas vairākus gadus atpakaļ caur Lietuvu veda iekšā no Eiropas Siemens kompjus, ko tur birojos norakstīja. Kad šis man mēnesi atpakaļ jautāja vai nezinu kādu skolu piem. , kurai tādus kompjus no pārpalikumiem atdāvināt, tad atcerējos, ka šajā forumā bija taujāts pēc kā līdzīga...

Nevienam nav pienākuma neko ne ziedot, ne dāvināt!
 Un nevienam nav tiesības vērt vaļa savu ņergu un kādam pārmest, ka kaut ko nedāvina vai neziedo!!!!!!
Jau toreiz tu atsiti man jelkadu vēlēšanos tālāk domāt par tēmu, kuru biju sācis apdomāt un es izgāju no foruma. Arī tagad vēl nevari rimties. Kompji, protams, nekur nepazuda - tie atrada savus pateicīgos saņēmējus. Bet konkrēti šeit konkrēti viens cilvēks, vienu no šiem kompjiem nedabūja konkrēti tevis dēļ
Tev vecāki bērnībā nav pastāstījuši kaut kādas pavisam elementāras lietas un tāpēc tu ar savām aktivitātēm pavisam reāli padari pasauli sliktāku vai traucē tai kļūt labākai.

----------


## olle.bolle

precizēšu savu nostāju:

es filozofēju par tēmu, nekādi ne pret vienu nevērsos, vēl jo vairāk te, pret foruma dalībniekiem;!

es nesen sāku interesēties par linux un brīvo programmu jautājumiem un atklāju, ka pastāv divi jēdzieni:
tulkojumā no šīs "brīvo" kustības:

1) "par brīvu" kā to saprot jēdzienā "uzsaucu tev brīvu alus kausu, bet par ieeju jāsamaksā"; tas no Linux kustības
un
2) "par brīvu" kā jēdzienā "vārda brīvība" (nu un cilvēka brīvības kā tādas); tas no GNU kustības

jā, es saprotu atšķirību starp kultūrvēsturisko mākslas vērtību un utilitāro vērtību, teiksim...

Jon! Baiba tik aktīvi darbojās, ka skaņdarba beigās lociņam pulka stīgu bij pušu  :: 
Es tiku uz koncertu tik tapēc, ka mazpazīstama persona iedeva kontramarku :L (diemžēl citādi es nespētu atļauties tēriņu koncertam no saimniecības naudas); paveicās

nu, uz redzi, vēlu visiem labas izdošanās un priecīgu prātu!

----------


## zzz

boliitaajs ir padebiils ubagotaajs ar pamatiigaam manipulatora tieksmeem.

Jaacer ka no miskastes izvilcis gribeeto datoru shis vismaz aizveersies, variaacijas par raimondinja teemu forumaa nu nepavisam nav nepiecieshamas.

----------

